

Startup Founders – Are You In Rush To Start A Startup? - adityakothadiya
http://www.adeologue.com/adeologue/2008/04/startup-founder.html

======
markbao
I hate to say this, but I'm also in a rush to start a/some startup/s.

Some have the following ideology with relation to startups: you snooze, you
lose.

The fastest products to the market are not always the best, but they are what
they are: the first products to the market.

Search for a HN post made the other day about your 1.0 and what features you
should launch, and timing launches. Very insightful. _Edit:_ here it is.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=175249>

For now, I'm staying undecided on this, and I'm going to see if there's a
moment where I just say - Let's make this 1.0. Maybe that will be the right
time. And yes, I realize that start != launch, but they're all the same idea.

~~~
dennykmiu
I actually believe that there is a "rush" from the market opportunity
standpoint, which explains why I am spending time on YCNews to learn about the
ongoing activities from a younger generation of entrepreneurs (even though I
myself am much older than a typical YC applicant). I have been writing about
the two corner stones of this unfolding trend, "narrowcasting" which is the
ability to profitably distribute customized products and services to a small
population of customers, and "entre-sumers" which is the perfect union between
the creator and the consumer of technology.

My personal opinion is that for the younger generation of entrepreneurs, there
is no better time to start startups than now.

<http://gigaom.com/?s=denny+miu>

